# bumper issues



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So about a month ago I couldn't avoid clipping a small object on the highway, I couldn't see any damage but after washing my car saturday could see it clearly. apart from a couple of cracks in the paint, the bumper is hanging like a few clips broke, and the orange indicator light is hanging out, I can pop it back in, but it won't stay. I'm headed to the dealer in the morning. any thoughts on cost to repair? I'm more concerned with the clips and light than with the paint.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Insurance?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I doubt it'd cost enough to be over my deductible, so I'd rather just skip the claim.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it won't cover the deductable, definitely skip the claim. You might even want to skip the claim if it's only slightly more than your deductable. However, GM is extremely proud (read - expensive) of their plastic bumpers.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Left her at the dealership at 7 am.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Let us know how it works out man!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So, the estimate is approximately $850. The bumper has to be replaced because the part where it clips on is broken and cannot be fixed. Also part of the fog lamp housing needs replacing and the side indicator light needs replacing. I'm now accepting donations if anyone's interested.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ouch!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

so, I can't go through my insurance as the affect on my premium would be too great.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Check these out.

Chevy bumpers!!!!! (Crystal Lake, IL) $80

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pts/2979329371.html 


11-12 Chevy Cruze Front Bumper (Grand Rapids NE) $100

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/2898271725.html


Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Other than those, I'm having no luck finding a local bumper cover.  the dealer's in the quote is like 4350, if I could get it for less, that would be awesome.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!!! Did I read that right? $4,350?? 

I would start talking all of the local body shops to see what they would charge.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah take it to a body shop, $800 alone sounded like a rip off, look on ebay, get a pre painted bumper and put it on. That's it done.

Dealer will always rape you on price when it comes down body/ out of warranty work.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

$4350 can't be right. A new OEM bumper cover is around $400. Figure $200 for painting and labor. Maybe they put an extra zero in the price.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Sorry for the typo, dealers is $350!! The cost of paint and labor is more than the bumper!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Macman said:


> Sorry for the typo, dealers is $350!! The cost of paint and labor is more than the bumper!


Sounds right.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup, that's a much better number.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

a friend suggested using a piece of plastic and some jb weld to keep the bumper on. Thoughts?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Macman said:


> a friend suggested using a piece of plastic and some jb weld to keep the bumper on. Thoughts?


I would worry about how to get it off if you need to.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I was going to suggest craigslist or call all your parts yard and see if you get lucky.

I picked up a bumper of craigslist for $30 and dealer quored me $150 to paint. If you're still looking when I get my project done, I'll sell you my current one.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Mick said:


> Yeah I was going to suggest craigslist or call all your parts yard and see if you get lucky.
> 
> I picked up a bumper of craigslist for $30 and dealer quored me $150 to paint. If you're still looking when I get my project done, I'll sell you my current one.


If it's the rs bumper, I would be interested. what color?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry bro, it's an LS in granite black.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

man, anyone else?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So I've been driving with the bumper hanging, today I was in a huge hurry and this car was parked crooked, there is now major damage to the left side of the bumper as well. I will be taking her in wednesday to replace the front bumper.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

due to a lack of rentals, I can't take the car in until monday, unless I'd like to be carless.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Macman said:


> So I've been driving with the bumper hanging, today I was in a huge hurry and this car was parked crooked, there is now major damage to the left side of the bumper as well. I will be taking her in wednesday to replace the front bumper.


Major damage as in you hit something else? Always amazes me how some people get licenses...


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

itslyndz said:


> Major damage as in you hit something else? Always amazes me how some people get licenses...


Now, the original damage was not my fault, nor could I avoid hitting that object on the highway without smashing into a car in the next lane, I chose the lesser of 2 evils. This new damage was my fault, my mom has been very ill, and when she text me to get home quickly, I rushed and that's how I hit the pole. either way, it's all getting fixed.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Just dropped her off at the dealer, rental is a mazda3, horribly ugly and small inside, better acceleration than my cruze though.


----------

